# Enfield CT Man Held on $1.5 Million Bond



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*







*

ENFIELD, CONNECTICUT (WWLP) A 39-year-old Enfield man is being held on $1.5 million bond in connection the beating death of his 85-year-old father in their home. The Connecticut medical examiner says 85-year-old Robert Pagnam died Friday from blunt-force injuries to the head and neck. Brian Pagnam, the man's adopted son, is charged with felony murder, first-degree robbery and sixth-degree larceny charges. Monday, an attorney for Pagnum requested a competency exam for her client. Pagnum is due to appear in Hartford Superior Court on Thursday.
 
Watch the video


----------

